# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  On Valporate and Valdoxan

## Ratherblue2

Its been a while since I last posted,but hey my doctor just prescribed me with valporate and antidepressant Valdoxan.The antidepressant I have been taking for a month and valporate for two weeks...now there are still many issues like anger and insomnia.I just quarreled with all my family member and I am feeling really hopeless now

----------


## Suzi

Don't forget that the meds will take a while to kick in fully. Talk to those around you about how you are feeling and what's going on in your head. It will help.

----------


## Ratherblue2

Thanks suzi

----------

